# Worth It? Bosch 1640VS (Fine Cut Power saw)



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

those saws are pretty much dead in the water from what ive seen locally,, almost every store use to carry them when i started in the trade 14 yrs ago but when the patent ran out of the fein multimaster everyone switched to omts


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I've got one and like it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Robie said:


> I've got one and like it.


I finally got one a couple years ago, to go with the 3 blades I bought on clearance. We have still yet to find a good use for it. I know the minute I get rid of it, I will probably figure out that good use.


----------



## GeneGene (Feb 27, 2017)

Do you want to sell it?
Gene


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've got one. It works great. I haven't touched it since I got a multi-tool. Now that I have a cordless multi tool, I doubt I'll need it again.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

GeneGene said:


> Do you want to sell it?
> Gene


I sent you a message.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A friend has the miter base for it and uses it all the time for small trim.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I forgot all about the miter base. Never had one, but I had thought about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneGene (Feb 27, 2017)

Warren - I am not sure where to find the message you sent


----------



## GeneGene (Feb 27, 2017)

Warren - I found your message but am unable to reply back to it. Would we be able to call you?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought one of these forever ago, I don't use it much, but if there was a metal cutting blade for it I'd use it a lot more. When do a deck on a stucco house we cut the stucco where the ledger goes, but to get flashing up behind the stucco a few nails and staples need to be cut, this style of blade and cutter would be perfect for getting behind so I can tuck the flashing, and no the OMT blades aren't long enough, trying to cut 3-4" up behind.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

GeneGene,
I tried several times to send you a private message with my number to contact but it never confirms that it was sent. Hit me up if still interested (909) nine one zero - two three six five.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> I bought one of these forever ago, I don't use it much, but if there was a metal cutting blade for it I'd use it a lot more. When do a deck on a stucco house we cut the stucco where the ledger goes, but to get flashing up behind the stucco a few nails and staples need to be cut, this style of blade and cutter would be perfect for getting behind so I can tuck the flashing, and no the OMT blades aren't long enough, trying to cut 3-4" up behind.


So what are you using now to accomplish this? I would guess a reciprocating metal blade should work. Just curious.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Doctor Handyman said:


> GeneGene,
> I tried several times to send you a private message with my number to contact but it never confirms that it was sent. Hit me up if still interested (909) nine one zero - two three six five.


I have already confirmed the sale with Gene and will be sending it out this week.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Doctor Handyman said:


> So what are you using now to accomplish this? I would guess a reciprocating metal blade should work. Just curious.


Yeah, the sawzall works ok but can't always get the blade bent enough to not hit other things. If it's just a few I'll use a handle on a hacksaw blade or sawzall blade.


----------

